# 2008 Deep Sea Blue 535i



## yahtzee (May 30, 2007)

Some may have already seen these but I just stumbled upon the photography forum here....I'm an avid Nikon amateur and here was my shoot with my new ride.

http://www.daryl.com/bmw


----------



## Foxtrot (Dec 2, 2006)

Nice pictures!

You have a beautiful car there. That color is awesome too!


----------



## Chimera (Jul 3, 2007)

Hot


----------



## Barmats (May 21, 2007)

Beautiful car - love the color!


----------

